# Water Heater Element Replacement



## dwhines (Mar 5, 2006)

What is the best way to get to the back of the water heater to replace the electric heating element for an 2006 Outback 21RS?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The Dealer!!

---

Why do you think that your element is out?

Why would you fix this yourseldf instead of having the dealer do it -- a 2006 is gooing to be under full warranty.

--

Free advice -- take the trailer to the dealer -- tell him that the hot water doesn't work -- and say NOTHING else -- they will fix it and send you on your way -- unless of course you jump up and say that you did somethng totally wrong and caused this to burn out...

did you???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The water heaters electrode is replaced in the front of the tank, which is accessed from the outside of the trailer.

Are you sure you need to replace yours? Seem strange to have to do this on a 2006 model.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

If it's not take it back to the dealer and use the warranty on it

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The access to the element in ours, which is a 2003, is from the back side of the water heater. Next to the wardrobe by the door is a carpeted box, if you feel around the edges you can locate the screws that hold it in place and remove it. I don't know if the newer ones are different, but that's where the element is located on ours.

I agree, take it to the dealer first, it should be under warranty unless you burnt it up turning it on with no water in it. If I burnt mine up I couldn't in good conscience take it in to have it fixed under warranty, but that's me.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am sorry to see your first post is about a problem.

Since it is a new trailer then I would take it to the dealer but before you do MAKE TRIPLE sure that the element is bad. If they find the problem is operator error they will charge you an hourly rate.

With power off check the element for continuity.

Check the breaker.

Make sure you have water in the tank.

Turn on the electric heater element and check for voltage at the element connections in back of the tank. WAIT 1 hour for the element to get the water up to temp. I know it should not take that long but dont keep checking it every 3 minutes.

Does it work on Gas?

Let us know what you found in your troubleshooting. As for getting the element out (from the back) it may be easier to remove the HWH completely and work on it on a work bench.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> As for getting the element out (from the back) it may be easier to remove the HWH completely and work on it on a work bench.


On the 21RS there is plenty of room to get at it from the rear once you remove the cover from inside.

Mike


----------



## dwhines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments

Yes, the gas heater works.

As for the suggest that there are screw for the back panel, I will look. Thanks

Yes, the plan is to take it back to the dealer to be fixed. But as was stated, If they decide that it was operator error, then we will have discuss on the issue. I still want about how long it should take someone to replace the element.

Yes the breaker is closed.

Thanks everyone


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's an easy fix and shouldn't involve more than 1 hour of professional labor. A ruptured / burnt-out element is pretty obvious when it's pulled out, so they'll know if you toasted it or not.

Good luck


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

dwhines said:


> What is the best way to get to the back of the water heater to replace the electric heating element for an 2006 Outback 21RS?
> [snapback]87636[/snapback]​


dwhines,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new Outback.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes they will know if you turned it on with no water in the tank.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> Yes they will know if you turned it on with no water in the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


either way, it's an easy fix. Might cost you a few bucks, but in the end...lesson learned.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Since my 2003 26Rs is in storage I cant check this myself.

Is it possible that I dont have an electric water heater only gas? I cant remember if I have two switches on my control panel or one?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

schrade said:


> Since my 2003 26Rs is in storage I cant check this myself.
> 
> Is it possible that I dont have an electric water heater only gas? I cant remember if I have two switches on my control panel or one?
> [snapback]89218[/snapback]​


If your 2003 is like mine, there is no switch on the panel to turn the electric element on or off. I had to use the breaker on the panel or there is a switch on the back of the water heater. I installed a switch so we could turn it on and off without having to flip the breaker.

Mike


----------

